# MS access datenabank erstellung und thumbnails



## egreis (9. September 2002)

hallo,

ich habe da eine kurz, aber wohl kaum einfache frage.

kann ich in access eine datenbank generieren anhand von dateinamen und dann einen thumbnail dieser datei zb in reports einfügen.

ein beispiel:

ich habe ne datei, die heisst

1996_spanien_hotelzimmer.jpg

dann sollte in der datenbank folgende felder automatisch ausgefüllt werden:
jahr: 1996
land: spanien
location: hotelzimmer

suche ich dann zb die datenbank nach 1996 durch, sollte im report für dieses bild dann der thumbnail zu sehen sein!

ist sowas möglich?

naja, mal sehen...

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus,
evert


----------



## goela (9. September 2002)

Möglich ist dies schon! Da musst Du allerdings etwas Programmieren (VBA)!

Andere Möglichkeit wäre dies mit Hilfe des Dateisystems zu lösen! Nicht ganz so komfortabel, aber dafür ohne Programmierkenntnisse realisierbar!

Alle Dateien mit Deinem Format JAHR_ORT_BESCHREIBUNG.JPG in ein Verzeichnis (oder mehrere Unterverzeichnisse gruppiert. Nach Jahr Beispiel) speichern.

Suchst Du nun ein Bild oder mehrere Bilder nach dem Jahr! Dann kannst Du einfach den Dateifilter in jedem Programm verwenden!

1996_*.JPG

Dann werden alle Bilder des Jahres 1996 aufgelistet!

Wie gesagt, nicht ganz so elegant wie mit einer Datenbank, aber erfüllt den gleichen Zweck!


----------



## egreis (9. September 2002)

*also doch vba???*

na dann muss ich mich wohl mal mit etwas vba auseinander setzen.

nicht dass es schon lange genug wäre, dass ich mich mit access beschäftigt habe!

aber wie sieht es nun mit den thumbnails aus? hat da jemand nen rat???

tausend dank...


----------

